
War of the Currents - GeorgeTirebiter
Upcoming Movie about Edison, Tesla, Westinghouse and DC vs AC:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.currentwarmovie.com 
also:  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;War_of_the_currents
======
GeorgeTirebiter
[https://www.currentwarmovie.com](https://www.currentwarmovie.com)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_the_currents](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_of_the_currents)

